# What to do with this?



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I am in possession of a 5' long 4x5 piece of the decking off the Elissa. Old growth Douglas Fir. No knots or checks. 

I have a band saw and planer so can mill it down. 

What should I make out of it?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's popular to have pens made from Historical woods. Do you have any certification/documentation/authentication or way to prove where the wood came from?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Actually no. I got it from the Galveston historical society. I'm not a turner. I was thinking of making something for the bay house. It's a really nice looking piece of wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Might make a cool floor lamp stand...add a nautical lamp shade..and there ya go...

Would take a helluva long drill bit though..LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A lot of bottle stoppers...for the rum


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

bill said:


> A lot of bottle stoppers...for the rum


I think I'll keep a little held back for stoppers. I called GHF this morning and the piece I got was never actually on the Elissa. It is a scrap left over from when it was refurbished. They do have some of the original decking available.

It is however old growth fir that was salvaged from the bottom of the Columbia river. So it's still a nice piece of wood.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dang that's a shame, would have been a outstanding piece to pass down with documented history.

Still a great find for wood


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

GGF....time to get a lathe!!
That wood is perfect for Christmas ornaments.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

How about a couple of these? They can obviously be made to any size.
They are five sided containers that I construct and call Texas boxes.
Great gifts also.


----------

